# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  جرائم امن الدولة

## حتى ظلي له مهابه

جرائم امن الدولة 
رح نحكي عن جرائم امن الدولة جريمه جريمه مع النصوص القانونيه من قانون العقوبات الاردني
واول جريمه رح نحكي فيها هي
الجريمة الاولى 
المؤامره 
عرف المشرع الاردني المؤامره بالمادة 107 من قانون العقوبات الاردني "كل اتفاق بين شخصين او اكثر على ارتكاب جريمه بوسائل معينة"
فالمؤامره ما هي الا اتفاق جنائي خاص
اذا شروط اول جريمه عاقب عليها قانون العقوبات الاردني 
1- وجود اتفاق
2- ان يتم الاتفاق بين شخصين او اكثر
3- ان يكون الاتفاق من اجل ارتكاب جريمه من جرائم امن الدولة 
4- ان يتم تعين الوسائل المؤديه الى تحقيق الغرض من المؤامره
5- قصد الاشتراك في المؤامره 

الان نبدي تعليق بسيط على كل شرط من شروط المؤامره
1- وجود اتفاق
المؤامرة تكون في بدايتها تداول وتبادل اراء او عرض احد الاطراف على اخرين او دعوتهم الى التأمر وقد تنتهي الى التفاهم وتحديد للغايات ثم اتخاذ القرار او قد تنتهي الى غير ذلك
ولا يشترط ان يكون الاتفاق سرياً

2- ان يتم الاتفاق بين شخصين او اكثر
من الشرط يتضح ان يجب ان يتم اتفاق فلا يتصور وجود اتفاق بين شخص ونفسه ولا نكون في صدد قرار فردي وليس مؤامرة جماعيه 


3- ان يكون الاتفاق من اجل ارتكاب جريمه من جرائم امن الدولة 
القانون الاردني لا يعاقب الا على الاتفاق الجنائي العام لارتكاب اي جريمه وانما يعاقب على الاتفاق الجنائي الخاص لارتكاب الجرائم الواقعه على امن الدوله ويطلق على هذا الاتفاق المؤامره 
فالقانون الجنائي حدد في باب الجرائم الواقعه على امن الدوله في المواد من 139+146+148/1+ ففي هذه المواد جرم المشرع المؤامره في الجرائم المنصوص عليها والتي سوف نأتي لبيانها لاحقا


4- ان يتم تعين الوسائل المؤديه الى تحقيق الغرض من المؤامره
لا يكفي الاتفاق وانما يجب تحديد الوسائل الوديه الى ارتكاب الجريمه واذا لم يتم تحديد الوسائل فان الجريمه تفقد احد شروطها وتحديد الوسائل يدخل في ماهية الاتفاق وبعد ان يتم تعين الجريمه التي يردون ارتكابها يتم تحديد الوسائل المراد ارتكاب الجريمه بها 


5- قصد الاشتراك في المؤامره 
من المعرف ان القصد الجرمي له عنصرين العلم والاراده
وليس من المتصور ان تقع الجريمه امن الدوله بطريق الخطأ غير المقصود فالقصد يجب ان يتوافر في الجريمه والقصد الجرمي هو اتجاه اراده الجاني الى احداث النشاط لااجرامي الذي باشره والى النتيجه المترتبه عليه ومع علمه بكافة العناصر التي يتطلبها القانون لقيام الجريمه 

مثال على المؤامره في قانون العقوبات الاردني في باب جرائم امن الدولة
الماده 148/1: المؤامره التي يقصد منها ارتكاب عمل او اعمال ارهابيه يعاقب عليها بالاشغال الشاقه المؤقتة

----------


## hossamhh2006

مشكووووووووووووور حلو كتير

----------

